# Wyandotte Question



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Are there any differences in regards to egg production, temperament or other issues between the silver and gold Wyandotte's? Or other colors if pertinent?


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

I can only tell you about mine I have 2 silvers and 1 columbian..the columbian's eggs are much lighter in color than the silvers. As for temperment, mine seem to be more 'aloof' than my other chickens,,my sussex's are bad girls but very friendly, my orps are the friendliest, my australorps are middle of the road,, All in all, mine are all friendly, but the wyandottes just seem to be a tad more aloof than the others. I'm getting eggs from the wyandottes on a daily basis.


----------

